# future RED



## snowkei (Jul 11, 2008)

hello ladies, I copied a runway look today...
I ALWAYS wanna try this kinda blush!
but this is my first try...not that good IMO :S

I didn't use any false lashes today...
Everytime when I watch some runway look, asian models seldom use false lashes...that's why I didn't use one today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





what I use
[face]
Dior extreme fit fluid foundation #020

[cheek]
MAC pig #basic red
MAC e/s #gesso

[lip]
MAC l/s #media
MAC l/g #bow belle


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 11, 2008)

so creative and high fashion !


----------



## Lucky13mjo (Jul 11, 2008)

I like it a lot.  You did a nice job.


----------



## User49 (Jul 11, 2008)

I like it. It's different. Nice to see something different on specktra! Always inspires me to have a play with my make up! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 11, 2008)

That's so high fashion ! I love it .. you look like super haute coture !


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing as always!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW! I love that big creative mind you have!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 11, 2008)

This is awesome. You look so fierce, I love it.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 11, 2008)

that is amazing! I agree, it is so high fashion.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing! You are so creative.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 11, 2008)

*~*Loooooooove it!!!!!*~*


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 11, 2008)

I really like this look! Its so creative and you've got a great face shape that pulls off the way you angled the blush so well. I think you did a great job!


----------



## bgajon (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW!! So haute couture and so inspiring. Congrats!!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Jul 11, 2008)

you loook beauuutiful


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 11, 2008)

You are so talented!  Great job!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 11, 2008)

ooooh! I like! very very creative and high fashion. I love this kind of look, even tho you can't really wear this kind of thing out - its still super fun!


----------



## princess_leah (Jul 12, 2008)

I love how creative you are, nice work!


----------



## amethystangel (Jul 12, 2008)

You are a true artist! Love your work always!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 12, 2008)

Amazingly beautiful.....


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 12, 2008)

Amazed, as always!
You're so gorgeous!


----------



## shaolinsilver (Jul 12, 2008)

gorgeous!!  I always love your posts. How did you get the curved line so clean?


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow, this is awesome!  Love it!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 12, 2008)

so freakin awesome!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 12, 2008)

gorgeous and creative


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 12, 2008)

Your looks are so creative & unique... This is beautiful...


----------



## Moxy (Jul 13, 2008)

Gosh you always do such a fantastic job. I love all your FOTDs you've posted so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Goes and writes an early letter to Santa, asking for a better skill in applying make up for Xmas)


----------



## Vlada (Jul 13, 2008)

Striking face and striking make-up skills


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 13, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jul 14, 2008)

amazing look!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 14, 2008)

needless to say, you are amazing, woman!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 14, 2008)

I so hope that you are saving all of your photos an putting together a portfolio. There is no reason that you shouldn't be traveling the globe doing this for  a living.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 14, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Lori_Renee (Jul 15, 2008)

I was looking on Flickr yesterday and I saw a bunch of your photos on there! I was like heyy! She's from specktra! You are a genius. <3


----------



## nico (Jul 15, 2008)

Amazing! Did you do this with airbrushing?


----------



## melliquor (Jul 15, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## midget (Jul 15, 2008)

that looks really cool


----------



## cre8_yourself (Jul 17, 2008)

now this is what i like to see.. very avant garde!!


----------



## Trista (Jul 18, 2008)

So striking. I love your work.


----------



## hanginglights (Jan 31, 2009)

This is fantastic! So high fashion.


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh this is SO awesome!! I love the clean lines around the outer edges and the blending inward is great -beautiful job!


----------

